# Caution When Ordering



## Timothy (Nov 20, 2007)

Insert rant about how this is not a review here:


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You rated these stops at only 2 stars. Don't they work as intended by the manufacturer ?

*description in the catalog*
"Adjust location of the flip stop on fence by using the brass knob. Flip stop up and out of the way for rough cuts. Flip the stop into place for precise finish cuts. Use with standard MLCS T-Track that accepts a 1/4" Hex head bolt."
I wasn't able to read anything about left and right stops in their description.^^^
My *INCRA* stops are both on the same side as well. The one closest to the blade is the finish cut setting and the furthest one is used for an initial sizing (rough) of the pieces to be cut. Both flip up and out of the way as necessary. Just sayin' : ) Thanks for the "review".


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Just thought I was being helpful guys.

Go ahead and rant, Timothy. In the meantime take a look at *"Has Anyone Purchased a "Stop Block" set from MLCS"* forum topic.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You were , Andy …I didn't know that MLCS sold these : ) 
They seem kind of pricey for what they are , or do you think the cost is fair ? Hard to tell from just one picture.
Let us know : )


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

The cost is very fair. I and some of the other guys just feel they can't do what they are supposed to do. Like I said to Timothy. Check out that forum and you will see what I mean. Nothing agains MLCS….they were great about the while thing but just could not do anything.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm simply saying that this is not a review, merely a continuation of the forum post. I will try to lend a different eye to your situation through.

Andy_P I would say in your picture that the stops are both flipped up and are both on the left side. In my eye your picture is from the top looking down, not looking up from the bottom.

I am not sure how much play there is in the silver piece to the black piece of metal due to the fact they look like they are held together with a rivet. When making a jig or anything I would want the t-track to be flush with whatever it is mounted to. Having said that, if you look at the mlcs's picture of the product I would say that the piece on the left in the downward position and the piece on the right is in the upward position. If a person is not flush mounting their t-track then maybe it would only work to the right side of the blade. If that is the case then make a cutoff jig that is positioned as so.

I am guess that mcls is imaging that someone would flush mount their t-track so the workpiece would fit flush against the fence for good workpiece support.

Attached is the link for reference: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/ttrack.html?zoom_highlight=9313

I will say though that this post is not a review. The post discusses nothing about the product's fit and finish or how it works in applications. It may be a review about mcls's customer service department, but only a brief statement that was already discussed in the forum.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes. That link is from where I purchased the set.

You are right. That is probably not a true review. My intent was to post it under "Reviews" so that others that do not follow the other Forum Topics might get a little word of caution. I can't say enough about the people at MLCS. They are great!

As to the other factors you bring up, I really can't say because I cannot use it as I had anticipated and am working with some "Work arounds" to give me what I had originally anticipated. The units themselves seem very well manufactured.

If I could find out how, I would pull this entire "Review"/thread. Didn't mean to creat a debate, but I appreciate your input.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry guys, but, I am just not seeing the issue here. They are sold as a PAIR … with a pair meaning TWO … that part is O.K. If you use either or both of them to the right side of the blade, your stock registers off of the large, flat portion of the flip-down blade. If you use them to the left of the blade, your stock will simply register off of the smaller edge of the tab. Either way, it is a positive stop, so, what's the problem


> ? Am I overlooking something here


?


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

No. You're right Fuzzy. You can use them that way. As I covered in the other post on the subject itself, I just Gorilla glued a small block of hardwood to the angle formed to give me more surface area to butt up against. All my point was that they might not be what one expected to get. It certainly was for me and that view is shared by others in my other post. But, yes, they do work when you find the right track. I had to go to Rockler to find a track into which would fit the "anti swivel" lugs on the stops.


----------

